# Ich bin zu doof grub zu installieren

## Udo

Hallo ich bin mal wieder an meine Grenzen gestoßen:-(

Ich versuche Grub zu installieren und ich schaff es nicht.

Zur zeit benutze ich Lilo durch die Suse8.0 Partition.

Außerdem benutze ich die Suse /boot Partition für Gentoo mit.

Grub habe ich emerged und ist auch installiert,aber wenn ich es aufrufe und die befehle aus der Anleitung oder den Howtos mache,mach grub fehler.

Also ich gebe z.b ein:

root (hd0,0)  dann kommt

Filesystem type is fat partition type 0xc

Aber wenn ich z.b.

root (hd0,5) eingebe,kommt

Filsystem type unknown, partition type 0x83

Nun da liegt mein rootsytem drauf und ist reiserfs formatiert.

Warum kennt grub kein reiser?

Im /boot/Grub verzeichniss sind alle stage dateien,aber auch eins für reiser.

Nach meinem ersten setup(hda0) habe nach demm booten im grub menu gefummelt und alle eingaben ausprobiert,aber grub wollte keine partition mounten und sagte immer file not found,wenn der kernel gesucht wurde.

Alle sagen grub ist besser,aber ich weiss nicht warum und warum es nicht wie in der Anleitung beschrieben reagiert.

Hier meine menue.lst:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/slpash.xmp.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda6

ritlw=Windows98SE

root (hd0,1)

chainloader +1

Hier erst mal meine fdisk -l ausgabe:

isk /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 2432 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1             2        26    200812+   c  Win95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2   *        44       853   6506325    c  Win95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3           854       894    329332+  82  Linux swap

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4           895      2432  12353985    f  Win95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part5           895       896     16033+  83  Linux

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part6           897      1223   2626596   83  Linux

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part7          1224      2432   9711261   83  Linux

Hier meine fstab:

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda5		/boot		ext2		defaults	1 2

/dev/hda6		/		reiserfs        defaults		0 0

/dev/hda3		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/hda7		/Suse		auto		defaults		0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

proc			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

Und so sind sieht die lilo.conf aus von der Suse Partition.

# Modified by YaST2. Last modification on Fri Sep 13 20:07:01 2002

boot = /dev/hda

change-rules

    reset

read-only

menu-scheme = Wg:kw:Wg:Wg

lba32

prompt

timeout = 80

message = /boot/message

image = /boot/vmlinuz

    label = linux

    append = "hdd=ide-scsi"

    initrd = /boot/initrd

    root = /dev/hda7

    vga = 791

image = /boot/vmlinuz.suse

    label = failsafe

    append = "ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off"

    initrd = /boot/initrd.suse

    optional

    root = /dev/hda7

    vga = 791

other = /dev/hda2

    label = windows

image = /boot/memtest.bin

    label = memtest86

image = /boot/bzImage

    label = Gentoo1.4

    root = /dev/hda6

----------

## bernd

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Hallo ich bin mal wieder an meine Grenzen gestoßen:-(
> 
> Ich versuche Grub zu installieren und ich schaff es nicht.
> 
> Zur zeit benutze ich Lilo durch die Suse8.0 Partition.
> ...

 

nur keine Panik!!! also als erstes:

mit dem Befehl root (hd0,0) sagst du grub das dein boot-partition (z.B. Gentoo) auf /dev/hda1 liegt. Nur dort ist eine Windows-Partition, also geht das nicht. Grub muss aber wissen wo deine boot-partition ist.

hier zur erklärung: bei Grub gibt es keine /dev/hda /dev/hdb usw. auch werden die Partitionen anders angesprochen. Nicht /dev/hda1 sondern (hd0,0)  /dev/hda2  wäre (hd0,1)   und /dev/hdb1 wäre (hd1,0) und /dev/hdb2 wäre (hd1,1). Soviel dazu.

der Befehl setup(hda0) ist falsch. es muss lauten setup(hd0)  damit sagst du grub das er sich in den mbr der ersten festplatte hda eintragen soll.

Also hier mein Vorschlag. Gucke dir mit fdisk die Partitionstabelle genau an. Schreib dir am besten auf wo was liegt. Dann Versuch es noch einmal.

Oder poste deine Partitionstabelle damit man dir helfen kann, aber selbst ausprobieren macht schlau und dazu auch noch Spass  :Very Happy:  .

Du kannst dir auch die Gentoo-Installationsanleitung durchlesen. Dort ist ein Abschnitt zum Grub.   

Sorry, hört sich alles nach "RTFM" an, aber das ist besser als wenn hier irgendeiner lange Romane zu deinem Problem schreibt, da in der Installationsanleitung ein grosser Teil erklärt ist. 

Falls alles laufen sollte. Viel Spass mit Gentoo!!! Für mich, neben debian, das beste Gnu/Linux.

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## bernd

hast ja deine Partitionstabelle gepostet. Sorry habe ich übersehen.

Aber vielleicht kommst du ja erstmal so mit den Erklärungen klar.

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## Udo

Hi,danke erst mal für deine Antwort!

Ja wo meine Bootpartition liegt weiß ich,sie liegt auf (hd0,4) in einer erweiterten Partition.

Wenn ich nun root (hd0,4) eingebe,sagt mir grub,das er das filesystem nicht kennt,aber das ist reiserfs und warum sollte reiserfs nicht erkannt werden?

Liegt es daran,das ich meine Partitionen als erweiterte Partitionen nutze?

Muss "/boot" oder "/" eine primäre sein?

Ich habe in dieser Richtung leider nix gefunden.

Also ich habe grub mit setup und den logischen eingaben eingerichtet,danach hatte ich eine bootoption im menu,aber wenn ich die dann starten wollte kahmen die gleichen Fehler wie beim einrichten,das heist er konnte mit der reiserfs partition nix anfangen.

Selbst bzImage fand er nicht.

Auch nicht bei einem find /boot/bzImag nach fehlerhaftem booten.

Beim einrichten der Geschichte unter Gentoo sagte er noch(hd0,4),aber nach dem Booten konnte er sie nicht finden.

Irgendwas mach ich falsch,was noch nie bei jemanden aufgetreten ist:-(

Gruß Udo

----------

## format c:

 *Udo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Liegt es daran,das ich meine Partitionen als erweiterte Partitionen nutze?
> 
> Muss "/boot" oder "/" eine primäre sein?
> ...

 

Hi Udo,

daran dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Meine Boot-Partition ist auch eine logische Partition und es funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Ich kann leider nicht sagen, was bei dir los ist. In deinen Posts viel mir nichts besonders auf und ich nutz keine Reiserfs. Darum habe ich mich noch nicht gekümmert und weiß nicht, ob es dort noch zusätzliche Optionen gitb, die angegeben werden mussen.

mfg

----------

## Larde

Laut Documentation kann grub Reiserfs. 

Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob hd (0,4) richtig ist. Ich kann in Deiner fdisk Ausgabe leider nicht rauslesen, welche Partitionen primär und welches extended sind. grub zählt die ersten primären Partitionen von 0...3 durch, die extended Partitionen werden immer ab 4... gezählt. Vielleicht zielst Du durch diese Regelung ja doch auf die falsche Partition?

Hth,

Larde.

----------

## format c:

Aus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux
> 
> root (hd0,4)
> ...

 

und

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> 
> /dev/hda5 /boot ext2 defaults 1 2
> ...

 

schloß ich, daß hda5 die gentoo boot Partition ist. Wenn dem so ist, sind die Einträge imho richtig. Generell ist es wichtig zu bedenken, daß grub die Partitionen anders zählt als Linux sonst, siehe Larde im Post darüber.

----------

## Larde

Ah, richtig. Waren aber auch verdammt viele Informationen zu verarbeiten.  :Smile: 

Anyway, dann müßte root aber hd(0,5)=hda6=reiserfs sein, hd(0,4) müßte auf /boot=hda5=ext2 zeigen, oder hab ich einen Knick im Denken? Zeit fürs Mittagessen...  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Larde

----------

## Udo

Ja,das ist ja das Schreckliche,es ist der Theorie nach richtig, aber das Problem ist ja schon beim konfigurieren mit Grub.

Ein setup (hd0) lässt zwar den Grub installieren,aber vorher hat Grub schon mit der root Partition Probleme und wirft Fehler raus wie oben beschrieben.

Ein find bzImage gibt ein (hd0,4) aus,aber wenn grub installiert ist und bootet,dann bekomme ich mit dem selben Komando kein ergebnis im Bootmenue.

Grub sagt auch,das er die Partition nicht mounten kann,ist ja logisch wenn er sie nicht kennt.

Nur hilft mir das nicht,dem Problem auf die Pelle zu rücken.

Warum sagt der Sack mir das er das Filesystem nicht kenn wo reiserfs genutz wird?Er erkennt aber die doofen vfat partitionen.

Es ist zum Mäuse melken.

z.Z. Helfe ich mir mit der Lilo Instalation von der Suse Partition,aber da ich diese Partition für Gentoo freischaufeln will,ist es mir wichtig Grub zu benutzen.

Greift Grub eigendlich aufs bios zu,vielleicht liegt es ja daran das ich ein älteren Laptop habe??

Leider habe ich dort schon das aktuellste geflasht. :Sad: 

Seltsam,echt seltsam.

Gruß Udo

	Nachtrag:

			Habe alle (hd0,x) Varianten 

			mit Kombination root=/dev/hdax ausprobiert,aber kein Erfolg.

Es liegt daran ds er mir sagt,das er den Partitionstyp nicht kennt:-(

----------

## Larde

So, jetzt nach dem Essen geht's mir besser.  :Smile: 

Alles in allem sollte der Eintrag aus dem ersten Posting

```
title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda6
```

schon genau richtig sein. Wenn Du auch einen link boot -> . in Deiner boot-Partition hast. Ansonsten wäre es einfach "kernel /bzImage". Aber das wird's wohl nicht sein, sonst hättest Du ja irgendeine File not found Meldung, und nicht die mit der unbekannten Partition. Sehr seltsam...

Sorry,

Larde.

----------

## Lumen

Hi Udo,

das Problem kommt mir sehr bekannt vor!

Meine ReiserFS-Partitionen (Neue für Grub und Alte von SuSE 7.3) wurden von grub auch nicht erkannt als ich gentoo 1.4 installieren wollte.

Hast Du ein emege auf ein grub 0.90 gemacht?

Wenn ja, dann kannst Du soviel rumbasteln wie Du willst. Dein grub wird reiserfs nicht erkennen.

So wars auch bei mir. Ist ein Bug im (gepatchten) grub 0.90 von gentoo.

Abhilfe:

Original grub Sourcen besorgen (http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/).

Das ist dann grub 0.92 (glaub ich - war es zumindest vor einigen Wochen). Sobald Du das original grub durchkompiliert und installiert hast funktioniert auch die Erkennung von ReiserFS und alles läuft wie geschmiert.

*Aber* :

Das original grub kennt keine Hintergrundgrafik! Wenn Du damit leben kannst - klasse.

Ansonsten -> patchen! Wenn Du willst kann ich sobald ich zuhause bin die URL für den patch nachsehen oder Dir die Sourcen von "meinem" grub mailen.

Ciao

Ingmar

P.S.

Hab gerade nachgesehen. Anscheinend gibt es auch zwei neuere (maskierte!) grub Versionen im Portage-Baum. Also evtl. tuts ja auch ein unmask für eine dieser Versionen. Ob damit das Problem verschwindet kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen. Einfach mal testen. Ansonsten -> siehe oben.

P.P.S.

Noch was, hab's nun doch gefunden (was tät ich ohne google) -> hier ( http://mail.gnu.org/pipermail/bug-grub/2001-October/005726.html ) findest Du einen Einstieg um nachzulesen was bei Dir schiefgeht.

(Jetzt aber wirklich Tschöö)

----------

## Udo

Ja,geil !!!!!

Ich sag jetzt besser nicht wie lange ich Howto's und Readme's gelesen habe,geschweige denn rumgefummelt*ggg*

Danke,das ist der Fehler den ich hab.

Naja,da kann ich auch nix unter Google finde,wenn ich nur Deutschsprachige Versionen gesucht habe*gg*

Aber liegt es nur daran,das es eine Suse Partition ist(ist ne 8.0)??

Das war das Gastsystem von dem ich installierte.

Werd mir mal die Sourcen saugen und es nochmal versuchen,aber ich bin mir sicher das es dann geht.

Danke nochmal,ich dachte echt es liegt an mir. :Smile: 

Gruß Udo

----------

## longint

Ist bei mir aehnlich. Reiserfs wird offenbar nur auf primary Partitions erkannt. grub 0.92 (masked) erkennt zwar die Partition, aber das Booten klappt dann trotzdem nicht (error17). Also benutze ich auf dieser Kiste weiterhin lilo, auf allen anderen grub...

----------

## mikegr

Ich hatte jetzt bei der Installtion von Gentoo 1.4rc auch das selbe Problem. Habe mit meiner Gentoo 1.2 Installation eine neue Reiser Partition angelegt und formatiert.

Nach dem ich die Partition für Grub eingetragen hatte, und starten versuchte, erhielt ich den Fehler "Error 17". Dh Partition gefunden, aber er weiß den Filesystem-Typ nicht. 

Habe alles versucht, es klappt nicht. Nur (aufgepasst!!) meine Gentoo 1.2 Installation liegt auch auf einer Reiserfs Partition(und die funktioniert einwandfrei). Nach stundenlangen Herumprobieren (die Partition mit der livecd, mit dem alten Gentoo formatiert)

habe ich schließlich meine alte Gentoo 1.2-BootCD genommen. Und damit die Partition formatiert und voila, Grub kennt die Partition!!

Nach meinen Erfahrungen komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass das Problem am mkreiserfs liegt. Was ist eure Meinung dazu?

----------

